
Waymo releases open dataset challenges - Ilij
https://blog.waymo.com/2020/03/announcing-waymos-open-dataset-challenges.html
======
stepan_
I was pretty impressed when you shared your datasets with the community. Glad
you're launching these virtual challenges now!

